# Developer PIN for VTR-customized TiVo's?



## NicolasBahamondes (9 mo ago)

A few weeks ago, I got a TiVo from my TV cable provider VTR Chile (I guess it's now a subsidiary of Liberty Global). It's built on a eStream4K device from SEI.

I have problems on accessing Developer Mode, because it asks me for a PIN. Tried using 9999 like in the first configuration screen with no luck.

Is there a way to guess the code without locking the machine? I could try the 10,000 possible combinations, but I'm not sure if Android TV imposes a penalty on too many wrong attempts.


----------



## adrianh75 (9 mo ago)

NicolasBahamondes said:


> A few weeks ago, I got a TiVo from my TV cable provider VTR Chile (I guess it's now a subsidiary of Liberty Global). It's built on a eStream4K device from SEI.
> 
> I have problems on accessing Developer Mode, because it asks me for a PIN. Tried using 9999 like in the first configuration screen with no luck.
> 
> Is there a way to guess the code without locking the machine? I could try the 10,000 possible combinations, but I'm not sure if Android TV imposes a penalty on too many wrong attempts.


I`m from Costa rica and I have de same problem I can`t access to developer mode because the box ask me a pin. My box is provide from cabletica
Also the box still have the problem with de HDR always ON and obviously need to access to developer mode to disable it.

These boxes kill my TVs.

Please Tivo support, report this.


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

If either of you have a copy of the particular firmware for your device, either from an ota or directly from the device, send it for review.


----------



## NicolasBahamondes (9 mo ago)

I don't know ifI can dump the device, as it's a leased device bound to a subscriber agreement, the "do-not-tamper-our-device-or-else" thing.


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

Then you probably shouldn't do it. Although using burn mode to read all of the partitions is a non-destructive evidence-free read-only process.

You can keep trying to guess the 4 digit PIN, assuming that there is a PIN that is active.


----------



## NicolasBahamondes (9 mo ago)

swiftly said:


> Then you probably shouldn't do it. Although using burn mode to read all of the partitions is a non-destructive evidence-free read-only process.
> 
> You can keep trying to guess the 4 digit PIN, assuming that there is a PIN that is active.


Is it possible to do it then? In that case, provided that no screws shall to be removed, I can dump the partitions, just I need a Google search keyword to start a research on firmware dumping.


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

If you haven't used amlogic usb burning mode to read partitions ever before, then you probably don't want to go through the somewhat steep learning curve on a device that you don't own.


----------



## elie99 (7 mo ago)

The first thing is to activate the developer mode by pressing 7 times the compilation option will ask you for a code enter 3694.
You look for the option in information in the options menu of the box, then enter developer mode and activate the option debugging by USB.


----------



## NicolasBahamondes (9 mo ago)

Effectively, PIN code* 3694* worked with my unit 
Thank you very much! 🤗


----------



## elie99 (7 mo ago)

@NicolasBahamondes wena choro, que bueno que te funcionó


----------



## jim tressler (Jan 2, 2004)

outstanding.. thanks! helped me make mine useable!


----------

